

Songkick (YC S07) and CrowdSurge Merge, and Raise $16M - dedean
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/04/concerts-are-twice-as-big-as-recorded-music/

======
parley
Songkick is one of those services where I feel that it's a fair deal
surrendering my data (listening habits) because I get a service in return
that's really valuable to me. When I tried it out the first time I was
surprised at how good recommendations I got for my geographical vicinity
(Sweden/Denmark), as many services - naturally - focus on the US only. Three
cheers from me to SK.

------
tezza
Awesome. I love Songkick !

And while Songkickers are reading HN, can I suggest a feature ?

Sending me news on my Followed artists.

Leftfield are touring and Songkick helped me get a ticket... but I would've
also liked to know that Leftfield have a new album coming out ( Alternative
Light Source ). I'm a bit removed from the scene and that would've been
helpful.

If they made it easy enough I may have ordered the CD via Songkick too for
referral fees

~~~
tedmiston
I've really wanted a service that does this for a while. Even following the
artist in Spotify seems to only sometimes actually send a notification when
they have a new release.

------
dopamean
I've never heard of CrowdSurge but I use Songkick regularly. I'm also a
consumer of their API. Both their website and API need a lot of work and I
hope this merger and fund raise will help.

~~~
paulspringett
Hey, I'm one of the developers at Songkick - I'd love to hear your feedback on
the API. Feel free to reply here or email me
paul.springett{at}songkick{dot}com

~~~
dopamean
Thanks for the reply. I'll definitely reach out. SongKick is dope. Keep up the
good work.

------
dopeboy
Might be worth adding the YC class designation next to Songkick (YC S07).

